# Older cat pinning younger cat



## Queen Sammii (Aug 31, 2016)

Wejust adopted a female kitten, Chloe, and she is 8 weeks old. We have had our resident cat, Grim, for a year and we got him when he was 8 weeks as well. Grim is neutered.

We are trying the Jackson Galaxy introduction method, but we started off by just putting them in the same room together. Grim was not scared at all, no hissing or growling or puffing up. But, as soon as we let Chloe out, he chased her around and pinned her down, biting her neck. We are trying to do short, supervised introductions with them but Grim still chases her down and all the same behavior. A few times, he just let her explore for a couple seconds, licked her butt a little but, but went right back to attacking her. I tried letting them just do their thing today, thinking that they're just play fighting, but after a while she started crying out. There was no blood, but he's so much bigger than her and I'm scared he is hurting her.

She doesn't usually go after him or go back because she doesn't have time to; he always gets her first. When she hides, he bullies her out and pins her down again. 

Is this normal? When will it stop?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You can't allow Grim to bully Chloe as he is doing, The difference in size between them is far too great at present and Chloe could get injured. Certainly she could end up feeling frightened and lose all her self confidence. It is unfair on her to take that risk. 

Remember, the only cats Chloe has played with before she came to you were her siblings, and as they were kittens the same size as her there was not much risk of her being harmed if they played rough and tumble together. The little mite thinks she can play like that with Grim, not understanding he is so much bigger than her that he can hurt her. .

She has left her mum too young (kittens should stay with mum for at least 10 weeks, preferably 13 weeks). You need to keep her safe by separating her from Grim, and only allowing contact when you are there to supervise closely and stop any fighting or chasing.

My method of introduction is to keep the new cat or kitten in a safe room, with a screen door fixed in the doorway and not permit any actual contact until there is no hissing, growling etc. Then I do short periods of direct contact, gradually increasing day by day, always being guided by the reaction of the resident cat by reading their body language and signals and being respectful of their wishes. This method works really well and I have never had any aggression from the cats because they are given all the time they need to get the measure of each other before being asked to share the same space. 

When Chloe is bigger, say 4 months old, then she can stand up for herself better with Grim. Until then she needs your protection.


----------



## Queen Sammii (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you! It's hard to keep her in one room, because our house has only 1 door besides the front door, and that is to our tiny bathroom. I feel guilty leaving her in such a cramped dpace, but we are working on getting a tall baby gate or 2 and moving her to a bigger room.

Grim usually just sits outside of her door, quiet, but recently he is meowing and thrilling CONSTANTLY and trying to get inside the room. What does that mean??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't shut Chloe in a tiny bathroom, where she doesn't even have a window she can look out of. I would either get two tall baby gates as you say, or else buy the largest size of folding dog crate and set it up in somewhere such as a corner of the living room for example. The crate should be big enough for her bed, litter tray, waterbowl, and room to play with toys. You can cover one side of the crate with a blanket if you want to conceal the view from Grim and vice versa.

Grim knows the kitten is the other side of the door shut in the bathroom and that's more of a worry to him than being able to see her through a screen. Kitty is probably crying or scratching. Grim needs to be able to see her and get her scent so he can start to get the measure of her. But the contact needs to be restricted for now by a see through barrier as said.

Tall pet gates can be bought from ebay.

Folding dog crates from amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00UBF2WAK/ref=twister_B01KHK4L1Q?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Queen Sammii (Aug 31, 2016)

It was our only option since our house has no doors.  We will be moving her today with some make-shift baby gates until our orders get here. 

Thank you for your help!


----------

